# Alfa 4C



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Yum.








They do say everyone should own an Alfa at some point...
http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArticle/AllCars/255661/
&
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/front_website/gallery.php?id=427417


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Definitely one of the best looking cars I have ever seen. And a price tag to match it's looks sadly.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

oceans7 said:


> Definitely one of the best looking cars I have ever seen. And a price tag to match it's looks sadly.


I thought it was supposed to be pitched around the £35k range...


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like an Lotus Elise with a different front to me....lovely though!


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Spandex said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely one of the best looking cars I have ever seen. And a price tag to match it's looks sadly.
> ...


 You're quite right  I was thinking about the 8c one topping 100k.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

oceans7 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was supposed to be pitched around the £35k range...
> ...


Still not cheap, I guess, but if it's anything like the concept, they'll be flying out the showrooms at that price.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Lovely, big rear wheel arch gap though :?


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Lovely, big rear wheel arch gap though :?


 That's where you come in handy Charlene.  It's got a touch of the TVRs' to it as well.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I think thats an Alfa I could see me buying


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Well I'd certainly consider selling the TT to get one. Another to add to a very short list. Looks beautiful!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

SAJ77 said:


> Looks like an Lotus Elise with a different front to me....lovely though!


+1


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

SAJ77 said:


> Looks like an Lotus Elise with a different front to me....lovely though!


+1, very nice


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow that is stunning especially from the rear


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

delicious! that could have me reaching for my wallet.....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That does look gorgeous.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Trouble is the front gets ruined when the number plate goes on.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hmmm, I kinda like this. I was (am I mean!) planning on keeping the 135i when it gets to 3 years old in a few months - it's currently running 390bhp and I'll take it to 420 when the warranty runs out and it offers a great mix of motorway refinement and fun when you feel like it. Nothing else takes my fancy at the moment, but this does look very nice - and with that low weight you'd hope it'd be a lot of fun to drive.

Anyone have any thought on how quickly they'll get sold - is there likely to be a chance to drive one before ordering?


----------



## antman22 (Feb 9, 2011)

This is one sexy car.
From what I've read, it looks like it will be 40k euros for that particular version (200hp) and there are plans for an abarth version which will bring that price up. I really hope both versions will come to the US...

now to save up for it...the repairs on that thing must be plentiful


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

clived said:


> Anyone have any thought on how quickly they'll get sold - is there likely to be a chance to drive one before ordering?


Supposed to be making 1500 only, not read anything on rhd/lhd though.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I understand restricted production inflates the cars value - but really, somebody please make some of these gorgeous cars for everybody else!


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Dash said:


> I understand restricted production inflates the cars value - but really, somebody please make some of these gorgeous cars for everybody else!


 Fear Not Dash, I expect it won't be long before some chav barsteward takes a hammer to a fiat coupe and beats the angles and curves into it. Then it's just a simple de-badge and hey presto!


----------

